# Life & Job Opportunities in IT



## Mahoney362 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a 25 year old male and I've travelled to thailand a couple of times and I'm in love with the place! I love the people, culture, weather, lifestyle and so much more!

Anyway, I want to look at living there for 12 months, who knows it could turn into forever.

In Australia, I work in it. More specifically, network/sys admin within a windows environment. I have multiple Microsoft certifications that are recognised worldwide which I hope to use to my advantage.

What are the job opportunities like for it at Phuket and bangkok? 

I understand that my earning potential would be no where near my earning potential in Australia but I don't really care, as long as I'm making enough to pay my bills, accommodation and a couple social nights out a week. Ill be happy. Life in thailand is great and I'm willing to sacrifice earning potential for what I know will be a happier life.

What type of visa will I need? My friend mentioned an education visa but I'm not sure if I'd be able to work full to on that type of visa. I'd definitely be going to Lear. The language if I was on that type of visa.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Mahoney362:

Review the sticky threads: Thailand Jobs - websites and resources, Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners, and, Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas.

Check out: Thai IT jobs : ???????? ????? ???????? ??????? IT ??????????????????????????

Education visa does not allow for work. You will need a "business" visa.

Employment is highly regulated in Thailand, you need a work permit, which the employing company will procure for you.

Good luck in your job search.

Read through this forum. Employment is covered in many, many threads throughout this forum.

The better your initial investigation, the better your chances of success.

Good luck.


----------

